# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > منتدى النقاش الجدي والحوار المفتوح >  الأعلام العربي مابين اليسار واليمين

## الوردة الاردنية

ماقبل الثورات ومابعدها تغير الكثير بنظرة الشعوب العربية للأعلام العربي 
فــ قناة الجزيرة والتي كانت لسنوات محل شك وريبة لغالبية شعوب العرب 
قبل الثورة أعني 
أصبحت محل ترحيب ويهلل لها من قبل بعض الثوار ومن يمثلهم 
وكذالك هي العربية 
وبعض القنوات الأخرى 
لكن في العموم تلك القنوات العربية تتمرجح مابين مؤيد ومؤمن بكل ماتطرح 
ومابين معارض لأي طرح يأتي من قبلها 
لا أعتقد بأن أحد سيقول لم تؤثر تلك القنوات العربية ولم تحرك الشعوب العربية 
كما تتمنى ويتمنى القائمون عليها 
وشخصياً لم أجد أي وسيلة اعلامية عربية سؤا كانت مرئية أم مقرؤهـ
تلتزم مبداء الحياد الكامل 
ولم أجد كذالك عربي يعطي وجهة نظر محايده لتلك القنوات 
فــ الشعوب العربية وبكل وضوح 
تحولت اِلى تجمعات يسار وتجمعات يمين وغياب كامل للوسط 








هل أصبحت الوسائل الأعلامية هي الوسيلة الوحيده لتحريك الشعوب العربية ؟

هل تجد حسب وجهة نظرك أي وسيلة أعلامية تحمل المصداقية الكاملة ؟







ومقدماً تقديري للجميع

----------


## طوق الياسمين

هل أصبحت الوسائل الأعلامية هي الوسيلة الوحيده لتحريك الشعوب العربية ؟

طبعا لأ، ف الانترنت أكبر وأشمل وأوسع وعليه كامل الدلائل

هل تجد حسب وجهة نظرك أي وسيلة أعلامية تحمل المصداقية الكاملة؟

لأ ما عندي بس ممكن العربية احيانا

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*هل أصبحت الوسائل الأعلامية هي الوسيلة الوحيده لتحريك الشعوب العربية ؟
*
من وجهة نظري لا.. فالشعوب يحركها ضمائرها

*هل تجد حسب وجهة نظرك أي وسيلة أعلامية تحمل المصداقية الكاملة ؟*

لا توجد لان المتحدثون بها بشر ..وليس هناك من هو كامل ولا بد ان تميل كفة رأيه مع أحد الاطراف

يسلموو على الطرح موضوعك معاصر لما نعيشه حاليأ من واقع
تقبلي مروري  :Smile:

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الاعلام... 
الاعلام هو السلطه الرابعه
وكلمة إعلام تعني
الاخبار وتقديم المعلومات وتقديم الاراء والافكار والتوجهات المختلفة
والمهم ان يُقدم الاخبار والمعلومات الدقيقة الصحيحة للناس
ويعتبر الاعلام ذو تأثير قوي على البشر ومن هنا يتم استغلاله
ومايقدمه الاعلام من معلومات وحقائق هنا تظهر للناس الحقائق
التي تساعدهم على فهم كل مايجري من حولهم من احداث.
ويكون تحت واقع المصداقية والحيادية...
ولكن
الاعلام في هذا الوقت اصبح يحمل جميع التناقضات
بداخله الخير والشر والقبيح والجميل واصبح يقع تحت سلطة المال
هذة السلطه التي تغير من مساره لاهداف سياسيه ودينيه وغير ذلك
.................................................. .................................................. ...............................

هل أصبحت الوسائل الأعلامية هي الوسيلة الوحيده لتحريك الشعوب العربية ؟

لانقول هي الوسيلة الوحيدة بقدر انها تساعد في ذلك
لان الاعلام العربي يبحث عن قضية تم اثارتها ومن ثم يوقد نيرانها
ومن هنا يقع التأثير على حسب توجهات كل قناة
مثلآ الثورات
بدأت في الفيس بوك ومن اخذت واقع اخر بين مؤيد ومنحاز من قبل القنوات العربية
فالاعلام الوطني نعلم انه مع نظام بلدة مهما كان وحشيتة هذا النظام 
وماحدث في ليبيا وسوريا اكبر دليل على الاعلام الوطني
اما القنوات المستقلة فهذة تسير وفق توجهات سياسية ومالية ولاهداف كثيرة 
صفة المصداقية تذاب امام المصالح وبشكل كبير 
وكما نعلم ان هذة القنوات تصل الى عموم الناس ومن هنا تحقق اهدافها 
وسوف اتطرق الى نقطة بسيطة توضح الاعلام العربي والغربي
عندما حدثت الثورات العربية نجد اهل السياسة بالغرب يتكلمون عن القمع وعن القتل
للشعوب العربية من قبل الانظمة وحتى انهم يصدرون بيانات رسمية تندد بذلك
وفي خضم المعمة وجدنا مظاهرات فلسطينية وعربية اخرى لذكرى احتلال فلسطين
لم نجد تلك الدول كامريكا وبريطانيا تطالب باحترام حقوق المتظاهرين الفلسطينيين
رغم انهم وجدوا قمع وقتل من قبل اسرائيل ونحن قبل ايام نعيش تلك الحقوق من قبلهم 
في الدول العربية 
لذلك ارى ان الاعلام له دور كبير في التأثير وفي المصالح السياسية 
والان ارى انه سلطة اولى وليس سلطة رابعة انعكاسآ على الفيس بوك ومن ثم القنوات
في لغة الحراك السياسي واهدافة على الشعوب 
.................................................. .................................................. .........................................

هل تجد حسب وجهة نظرك أي وسيلة أعلامية تحمل المصداقية الكاملة ؟

وهنا المصيبة لانني اقع تحت وطأتة قنوات كلآ يفسر على حسب مصالحة
مع مصداقية مغلفة بالحياء لكسب المشاهد وليست مصداقية من اجل 
توضيح الحقيقة 
لذلك يقع المشاهد في تشتت فكري سياسي تحت لعبة اعلامية 
وخاصة اذا تم حبكها بطريقة لطيفة كخبر وتحليل واحداث 
لذلك اعيش في الامصداقية لان كل اعلام يبحث عن مصالحة
وانا من مصالحي ان لا اعيش الحقيقة من خلال قناة اعرف توجهاتها قبل ذلك


شكرا لطوق الياسمين والعقيق على المرور

----------


## دموع الغصون

من المفروض أن يكون الاعلام والصحافة السلطه الرابعة ولكن للاسف ليس اعلامنا العربي .. بل الأعلام الصادق الملتزم باخلاقيات ومبادئ هذه المهنه 

هل أصبحت الوسائل الأعلامية هي الوسيلة الوحيده لتحريك الشعوب العربية ؟ 
لا مو الوسيلة الوحيدة .. لكن لها دور بارز جداً في اثارة الفتن و النعرات و الخلافات بين الشعوب والتحريض وعرض الحقائق التي تخدم اطراف ومصالح معينه .. بعيدة كل البعد عن المصداقية والشمولية و الكفاءة المهنية .. يعني كل وسيلة اعلام سواء كانت مكتوبه او مرئيه او مسموعة ملموسه او افتراضيه - انترنت - كل وسيلة موجهة لخدمة جهة ما وفئه معينة بعيدة كل البعد عن الاخلاق المتعارف عليها كـ سلطه رابعة 

 هل تجد حسب وجهة نظرك أي وسيلة أعلامية تحمل المصداقية الكاملة ؟ 
وصلنا لمرحلة الإعلام أصبح تجاره و مصالح .. وللأسف ما في ولا وسيلة اعلام صادقة كلهم مسيسين لجهات معينه والي مو مسيس بكون تجاري مين يدفع اكتر 

الوردة الجريحة 
مشكورة على الموضوع الجميل 
لمعرفة آراء الجميع حول هذه الموضوع المهم خاصة في الاونه الأخيره 
ودي و شذى وردي

----------

